
 The Importance Of Blog Linking Seems to Be Declining - nickb
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/07/importance-of-blog-linking-seems-to-be.html
======
coglethorpe
blog linking seems to be more about getting better search engine results than
actual traffic. In my opinion, it always has been.

